# AF 322,how to find out what year it is?



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

How to find out what year your 322 is?
I have five,some have New York central on the side and smoke in tender.
Some have black railings, some have polished. Just trying to find out what year they were built.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

One way is to drop the chassis and look at the date stamp inside the boiler shell. Most are stamped. Other items that changed over time on a 322 are the tender lettering, the couplers, smoke unit location, thick vs thin stanchions, rivet style, black vs shiny piping, smokebox cover design and cab number, 322 vs 322AC.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I tried to find date stamp on my 282. As stated my motor was running very hot and inside
of shell is scorched from the heat. That's probably where date was. My new to me 302 is
dated 5 48. Still a clear date.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Will start checking dates tomorrow, I had most apart and saw no dates. Let's see what we can find and some have blk rails and some polished. Two have New York tenders lettering,thinking 1946


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck. If you post a couple of good pictures we can help.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

The 1946 and, maybe the 1947 version had round rivet heads rather than octagonal used in the linkage used later versions.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Really busy and have not had a chance to do anything. Helping my friend who is 89 years old and lost her husband three years ago.
I grew up with both kids and they have passed.
I will get to the engines when I get time. Friends and family first!


----------

